# Guinness Factory Tour



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Paddy O'Reilly is on a tour of the Guinness factory in Ireland when he leans over too far and falls into a vat of Guinness and drowns.
The factory manager phones Paddy's wife, who is obviously distraught at the news.
"Tell me", she asks, "Did he die quickly?"

"I'm afraid not Mrs O'Reilly", replies the factory manager.
"He got out twice for a piss".


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Much older than even this op; but worth a bump.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

SPECSMAN said:


> Much older than even this op; but worth a bump.


Thanks for the bump


----------

